# Problem Drywall



## fatboy (Mar 2, 2012)

http://www.cpsc.gov/info/drywall/how.html


----------



## gbhammer (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks fatboy.


----------



## ewenme (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks for the link, FB. I wonder how widespread the problem is. I sent out an email to our State building officials organization and our local chapter asking how many had seen the problem in our state. Just being curious.


----------



## fatboy (Mar 2, 2012)

To my knowledge, we haven't seen it here.


----------



## Keystone (Mar 3, 2012)

See the link for locations with active lawsuits.

http://projects.propublica.org/drywall/


----------

